# Coyote Hunting



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Have been seeing a few more coyotes this year what works best on them to get them close?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

A .30-378 cal. with a 165 gr. molly coated bullet! That brings them in close!!! NO, REALY!!! That's the only way to hunt (kill) them in the "death wind" out in Wyoming.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Not sure if you will follow taxidermist's advise or not, but I'm sure anxious to see your "one eyed coyote" when you get it! _(O)_


----------

